# A few favorites : viejita and angel



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Decided to just take some pics today, to keep up with it

Domestic angel with really nice finnage



















Apistogramma viejita


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Stunningly Beautiful!

Thanks!


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

Awesome photography! Thank you for sharing


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

nice apisto!!!!! great shots too


----------



## ykh (Jun 18, 2004)

nice shots! care to share the technical data and setup?


----------



## itchy201 (Aug 28, 2006)

I like the pics of the Apisto. Where did you get him from?


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

The apisto was purchased from Jim at mainlycichlids.com. He's always got great apisto stock.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, ditto. Great apiso. Looking to get myself a larger tank 55+ gallons for some apisotos actually. =)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

hey , Tell Jim I sent you (Ed the photographer guy).


----------

